# A Scaffolding Buyer's Guide for Painters



## Marcus1 (Oct 19, 2017)

I agree with you in that safety should be your first concern when looking for the best scaffolding. It is important to remember that taking the time to assess your needs and to consider the type of work you need to get done can help you find the scaffolding you need. As I see it, taking the time to do some research and compare the providers around you can help you find the best structure for your project.


----------



## AuroraPainter (May 14, 2018)

What are some thoughts on the pivot ladder tool? I am strongly considering grabbing a few of them for my crew when painting in stairways and on roofs. I like the idea but I am skeptical if they really are safe.


----------

